# تركيب مزيل التكلس من انابيب النحاس



## وليد صالح (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ....... ارجو منكم موافاتي باسرع وقت ....اريد تركيب مزيل التكلس من انابيب النحاس*


----------



## محمد نهائي ملحم (10 نوفمبر 2012)

روح الملح


----------

